# Welding of Stainless Steel



## سامح 2010 (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​مرفق كتاب بعنوان Welding of Stainless Steel
اسأل الله أن ينفعكم به
اسألكم الدعاء
 سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على الكتاب


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (28 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

